# Game #42 Suns @ Pistons



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We lose 75-74.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Only the Suns could win 5 in a row, blow a 15 pt lead to this team and lose.


----------

